# Roulade pork tenderloin to maintain shape



## spoiledbroth (Dec 13, 2016)

What's the minimum amount of time I could roulade a tenderloin for to hold its shape so I don't end up with a nasty gradient (doneness) ? I'm not talking about doing a filling when I say roulade, probably people working in restaurants should be familiar with this technique ... Just to maintain a cylindrical shape with roughly even thickness. Then intend to cut out, sear and finish in oven (so no sv or poach)


----------



## cheflivengood (Dec 13, 2016)

You could always truss to shape and sear it all the way around very evenly, let it rest in the fridge till cool, then cut off portions for searing. That's just what i would try first since it allows sear all over and sear=deliciousness


----------



## daveb (Dec 13, 2016)

SV it. Wrap it in a sushi mat, bag it. In the bath. No gradient, stays round.


----------



## cheflivengood (Dec 13, 2016)

daveb said:


> SV it. Wrap it in a sushi mat, bag it. In the bath. No gradient, stays round.



ah...tenderloin...duh....if you dont have a mat, tight in plastic then very tight in foil and into a water bath.


----------



## mise_en_place (Dec 13, 2016)

daveb said:


> SV it. Wrap it in a sushi mat, bag it. In the bath. No gradient, stays round.



This is the answer. If you're incredibly paranoid about it having a flat spot, clip it to the side of the container so it floats the whole time.


----------



## daveb (Dec 13, 2016)

Thought I had a pic of pork tenderloin. Remembered it was a turkey breast roulade. (SV drumsticks confit flanking it) Same thing would apply to pork tenderloin. Roll it open, put in "stuff", roll it closed. I like SV for the uniform cook throughout. To conventionally prepare it I would do a good bit of tying it closed before the cook, let it rest as normal after - long is good - then slice for presentation. Don't know that there's a magic number.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 13, 2016)

Hmm I guess nobody knows what I am talking about. 


Often I have seen it done with whole beef tenderloin. (After cleaning and removing the Chateaubriand) you would basically double wrap the tloin in clingwrap, leaving about 4-6 inches excess on either side (speaking lengthwise). Then take those two bits of excess in each hand and roll the tloin against the table in one direction. Evenrually you wind the excess up and the pressure makes, more or less depending on your technique rolling, a perfect cylinder. I think they rest for 12-24 hours then cut then portion the steaks for service. I figure the same would work for a pork tloin... I'm just not sure how long it needs to rest to hold its shape ...


----------



## daveb (Dec 13, 2016)

Maybe the terminology is confusing. To me "roulade" mean slicing the protein open, unrolling it as you slice, layering a stuffing - usually spinach based - inside and then rolling it back up and tying prior to cooking. I've seen what you're asking about with beef and foie but don't associate the term with tightening up a whole product.


----------



## fimbulvetr (Dec 13, 2016)

daveb said:


> Maybe the terminology is confusing. To me "roulade" mean slicing the protein open, unrolling it as you slice, layering a stuffing - usually spinach based - inside and then rolling it back up and tying prior to cooking. I've seen what you're asking about with beef and foie but don't associate the term with tightening up a whole product.



I'm with Dave here. I'd be asking about "torchon" rather than "roulade", which I'd interpret as Dave does. Culinary/butchery terms, man. The next five post will be about how I've got it wrong. [emoji3]


----------



## panda (Dec 13, 2016)

all he is asking is if he forces meat to hang out in tube form, does anyone know how long he needs to let it chill to hold its shape.


----------



## mise_en_place (Dec 13, 2016)

I don't really understand how it makes much of a difference. 

If you want your torchon or your roulade to stay perfectly cylindrical, you need to wrap it in cling film and put it in a waterbath right away. If you clip the bag to the side of the container, it will float and not get a flat spot on the bottom. Once it's chilled in an ice bath it with keep the shape much better than if allowed to rest uncooked.


----------



## mise_en_place (Dec 13, 2016)

panda said:


> all he is asking is if he forces meat to hang out in tube form, does anyone know how long he needs to let it chill to hold its shape.



If he uses some Activa then it'll hold it's shape within 4-6 hours in a fridge. He can also hot set it, cook, and chill for service.


----------



## panda (Dec 13, 2016)

the consensus is pre-cook/chill, but i dont think he was interested in constructive suggestions.


----------



## mise_en_place (Dec 13, 2016)

panda said:


> the consensus is pre-cook/chill, but i dont think he was interested in constructive suggestions.



I missed the part about no SV or poaching.


----------



## daveb (Dec 13, 2016)

There's consensus about anything here? Is it hidden behind the roulade? Ha!

Got the part about pre-cook, chill. The methods to do so support SV cooking as next step. 

Constructive?


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 14, 2016)

panda said:


> all he is asking is if he forces meat to hang out in tube form, does anyone know how long he needs to let it chill to hold its shape.


This!! I don't want to use activa as afaik it shouldn't be necessary. I cannot precook. 

Quick French lesson:

Roulade means to roll. Torchon means towel (or similar). I think there's a specific term for what I'm getting at but it eludes me entirely. Neither term is technically incorrect here. I just say roulade because I have made chicken breast and spinach roulade medallions by using the same technique of rolling up and applying tension with clingfilm. With the brst I poached and then seared however, these tenderloins are for a restaurant, they are seared to order and finish in oven. I will just test one at 12 and 24 hours I guess!

I'm not doing this for presentation so much as to attempt to give the customer desired doneness throughout the tloin rather than the first inch being doneness and the remainder being mwell or better


----------



## cheflivengood (Dec 14, 2016)

Ok so what I meant is roll the pork in 2 layers of plastic, poke holes in any big air pockets and while holding the ends roll it up the table, sintching the ends and compressing the pork inward. next roll it in 3-4 layers of foil, sinch one side around the plastic handle from before, locking in one side, then roll the other side, compressing it further, and since foil has no give, the pork will be forced into a perfect cylinder if you do this right. if the loins are big enough you can rest the foil "handles" on the edges of a hotel pan so the log is in mid air. This is how I do butter, rolades and torchon(I SV foie scrap and pass through tamis, season and roll tight, makes pink perfectly round, butter like foie)


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 14, 2016)

cheflivengood said:


> Ok so what I meant is roll the pork in 2 layers of plastic, poke holes in any big air pockets and while holding the ends roll it up the table, sintching the ends and compressing the pork inward. next roll it in 3-4 layers of foil, sinch one side around the plastic handle from before, locking in one side, then roll the other side, compressing it further, and since foil has no give, the pork will be forced into a perfect cylinder if you do this right. if the loins are big enough you can rest the foil "handles" on the edges of a hotel pan so the log is in mid air. This is how I do butter, rolades and torchon(I SV foie scrap and pass through tamis, season and roll tight, makes pink perfectly round, butter like foie)



Ohhh i guess it _is_ just trussing, is that what you're saying?


----------



## cheflivengood (Dec 14, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> Ohhh i guess it _is_ just trussing, is that what you're saying?




THis is what I meant first but I though you said loin not T-loin 



This is what I mean, even though this looks executed poorly (neither of these pictures are mine)


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 17, 2016)

https://books.google.ca/books?id=wo...epage&q=cling wrap forming tenderloin&f=false

That's exactly what I was talking about on page 99


----------



## steelcity (Dec 17, 2016)

daveb said:


> Thought I had a pic of pork tenderloin. Remembered it was a turkey breast roulade. (SV drumsticks confit flanking it) Same thing would apply to pork tenderloin. Roll it open, put in "stuff", roll it closed. I like SV for the uniform cook throughout. To conventionally prepare it I would do a good bit of tying it closed before the cook, let it rest as normal after - long is good - then slice for presentation. Don't know that there's a magic number.



I remember this being pretty tasty.


----------

